# anyone know about saulosi and acei cichlids??



## pando (Feb 3, 2006)

i recently bought 2 bright yellow saulosi cichlids and 1 acei cichlids i purchased them because i heard they were smaller and less "aggressive". will either of the yellow ones changed colour if they're male or female? or are the males completely different? a bit off topic but is it true if a clown loach has faded stripes he is the dominant male?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not sure about the loach, i always thought the faded stripes made them look sickly, so i never got one, but im not sure about any of that. the saulosi's im not familiar with, but the acei's i have kept, did stay some what smaller than some of the others ive had, and werent to out going towards the rest of the tank, i think they like to be kept in a small group, and they are a very pretty and personable little fish.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Saulosis are a nice sized mbuna. Acei can get large though. I ended up losing mine when they were 6+". 

Some info on the saulosi here - Saulosi info


----------

